# Our DT's



## TigsMom (Aug 25, 2013)

We have 2 male DT's that my Daughter rescued about 13 years ago from a family who was not caring for them properly. They had been living in a small tank in a garage with no lighting, no temp control and fed lettuce. They were juveniles about 2 or 3 years old, their shells were soft. We were told one was female and one was male, but that turned out to be wrong (and there was no way to tell until they got older). One of them had an extreme overbite which made eating more difficult, both were pyramiding. We studied up and got them the proper foods and environment. Kept them in indoor habitats and didn't let them hibernate for about 3 or 4 years. Their first hibernation (I was a nervous wreck) they did fabulous. Each year after, their growth and overall health has been incredible.

So here they are today, enjoying a treat of prickly pears. I think their new growth (since the pyramiding juveniles) is so much better it's nearly non-existant. What do you think? I know that overbite on Lauren is gone now. I was really concerned about it the first few years. Jack is slightly larger and stronger, but he didn't have the overbite issues and ate really well from the first day we had him.

This is Lauren -




[/URL][/img]





This is Jack -



[/URL][/img]


----------



## oknursedana (Aug 25, 2013)

Pretty. I really like the last pic of Jack.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 25, 2013)

They're gorgeous! Good on you for rescuing them and educating yourselves! It's certainly paid off, hasn't it? [THUMBS UP SIGN]


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM], Hermann's [TURTLE][TURTLE] & Aussie [DOG FACE][DOG FACE][DOG FACE] (@YWG)


----------



## ellen (Aug 25, 2013)

1. I lost all the fruit on my nopales. SO JEALOUS. The birds or the neighbors took them I can't tell which.

2. Those are beautiful tortoises.  The new, flat growth is amazing. I hope my little ones turn out as gorgeous as them someday!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Aug 25, 2013)

I love them! Look how cute they are and yay that you and your daughter saved them from the unknowing. Jack (I wanna call him Ralph for some reason, LOL) and Lauren are awesome and that last picture is flawless! Thank you for sharing. Precious. I am such a gopherus fan. I just think they are treasures.


----------



## diamondbp (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow beautiful well done


----------



## TigsMom (Aug 25, 2013)

Ellen, I harvest the prickly pears from the neighbors. I have their permission and they do not use pesticides or fertilizers. I only take 6 or so every few weeks. There are several neighbors with very large well established nopales. I love the lipstick effect of the stain they make. LOL When I used to take my Grandbaby for a walk in the stroller (no more stroller, he's 4 now), I'd take my tongs and a bag along, talk with the neighbors and take a few prickly pear for the torts. I probably should just plant one here. But thankful for some awesome neighbors.

Oh, and thank you for the compliments on Jack & Lauren. I'm very tickled they are doing so well and to have others think so means even more.


More details of the rescue, because it should give you a smile and giggle. It sure did me! Because my kids and I had been members and attended alot of Turtle & Tortoise club society meetings for a couple of years before we moved, we learned alot about turtles and tortoises. Plus we've cared for Box turtles for over 20 years.

My Daughter was going to house sit for some folks to care for their dog while they were away. She went over to their house for the intro and details. About 11pm she came home and woke me up with that sweet yet nervous voice of "Mom........look! I need help" voice. OH GOODNESS!!! Seriously, what have you brought home??!! She went on with the details. " They took me to the garage, these tortoises had no light, no temp control and they told me to feed them iceburg lettuce. I FREAKED! I told them this was all wrong and they were killing their tortoises!!" She instructed them on proper care and habitats, but they were so freaked, they asked her to please take them. So there we are 11pm with two juvenile DT's, and running around the house to find something to set up quick for them. Next morning, running around picking up supplies to get their habitat set up, along with a Flake of Timothy Grass and other tortoise foods (roses, hibiscus, greens). Got them set up and put a large handful of the Timothy Grass in with them. Jumped online and read everything I could, to ensure what we were remembering was accurate and that we weren't forgetting anything. They ate for 6 hours straight, non-stop. I FREAKED!!! I spoke to a vet, thinking my god they're going to over eat and die. He assured me, they were fine and making up for all the poor diet they'd had. This went on for a few days (I couldn't believe how much they were eating) and yes I called the vet again to be sure it was ok. Finally about 3 days later they were full and began a much more regular appetite. I also think they realized their good foods weren't going to disappear. Poor Lauren, it always took her a long while to eat due to her extreme overbite and it took years before it improved. I still can't get over how perfect that beak is now, you'd never know it was so extreme before.


----------



## thatrebecca (Aug 25, 2013)

Beautiful torts and a great story! They remind me of the juvenile DTs we took in this spring, who also got a rough start -- Gomez and Morticia. I hope they thrive like Lauren and Jack.

How do they do together as a pair of males? I don't yet know the genders of my DTs, but I suspect at least one is male, and wonder if they'll continue to get along as he matures or if I'll need to separate them.


----------



## Tom (Aug 25, 2013)

Your story is both frustrating and inspiring. Some people seem to be so blatantly, purposefully and inexcusably ignorant. Yet you guys in a matter of hours found out at least the basics of how to care for these gorgeous torts and bring them from the brink of death to a healthy and thriving state.

My hat is off to you and yours, but while its off I want to go slap those other idiot people about the head and face with it. Even though they neglected and caused great harm to these tortoise, at least they had the decency to turn them over when they were informed of how bad it was.

Your tortoises look fantastic, and you get a big thumbs up for your excellent husbandry.


----------



## TigsMom (Aug 25, 2013)

thatrebecca; They don't get along at all well (they are in seperate, pens next to each other). They did get along for many years as juveniles, and even lived together outside for a year or two. But I think once their male maturity hit they went nuts and no longer tolerated each other. As Tom has said many times pairing is not a good idea, and very rarely works. Unfortunately, I bond like super glue to my animals so they're staying and we're adapting to their needs. I sincerely hope Morticia and Gomez have a long, strong and happy life with you! I'll be following your posts. 

Tom; My daughter ran into the kids of that family a several years after we had them. They asked how the tortoises were doing and asked if they could have them back. You'd need to know my daughter to understand her tone, but thinking you'd sound much like her. The answer was "NO" in a tone that would make me run and hide (LOL). They are good people, but knew nothing about tortoises.


----------



## LisaTurtle (Aug 26, 2013)

What a great story! And beautiful torts!!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes, totally awesome story and thank goodness your daughter was so astute and took the opportunity that presented itself to save these little ones from the nice but don't know better and not willing to research former owners. What great work. Your daughter, love her. Your family has done a great job with your little chelonian family members. Inspiring! And I love your daughter's firm "No!" She rocks! : )


----------



## mikeh (Aug 27, 2013)

Absolutely stunning torts and to think they wouldnt be here today without your daughters actions. Kudos to your daughter and you for saving them! I am sure the reward is priceless. 

sent from mobile device using TFO app


----------

